# Runnig power cables for amps through firewall



## applejacks155 (Apr 3, 2012)

I got my 2009 Sentra 2.0s a few months ago and Im looking at hooking up a subwoofer and amplifier now I understand how to do it. Im just looking at the best way to run the power cable to the battery and the best accesory cable to attach to for power.


----------



## apmcrx (Nov 25, 2008)

Just curious... how are you setting up your RCA's? Using a hi-low converter?

As far as the signal wire (I'm assuming you're referring to the 'blue/remote'), you could just simply check for accessory power in the fuse box and tap one...


----------

